

Worlds first Bitcoin ATM opens in Cyprus - andyajna
http://www.silverdoctors.com/worlds-first-bitcoin-atm-launched-in-cyprus/

======
sp332
It's not the first. [http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57570925-38/need-
bitcoins-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57570925-38/need-bitcoins-
this-atm-takes-dollars-and-funds-your-account/)

------
qwertzlcoatl
You can see in the picture that besides the Bitcoin ATM, there are ATMs of
banks from Thailand. I doubt this is in Cyprus.

